# Plowing With a Jeep Cherokee



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

My current plow vehiicle is on it's last legs. 79 Dodge Ram, I'm considering getting a used Cherokee, 4.0l auto to use for plowing. My and my brother in laws drives only. My drive is about 1/2 mile. Both areas are dirt. Will a Cherokee with the uni-body construction hold up?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Lots of people have diffrent opinons about this. I have one and love the way it plow, retired my 2500HD, because of it. That being said, we don't get that much snow here in NJ, (none), but when we did it plowed fine. I put bags on the front, trans cooler and a Meyer tm 6.5. Plowing with the storm will help.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Ya our Jeep does fine with snow. You'll love it when you get into cramped situations and the 4 wd kooks up good!
You won't be able to plow piles as big as a full sized truck (it does have limitations) but w/ 250# of ballast it does great for what it is.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine has never folded up. but then, you just have to keep reminding yourself, it's a Jeep, not a D5 Cat!

It's the best lo-budget snow removal tool I've ever had.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

i have a 7 foot snowbear on my 1996 cherokee the jeep plows the balls with a 4 litre inline six automatic you cant go wrong i really had to beef up the plow had some problems at first it was the lift electric motor than i picked up more jobs the snowbear is a light weight poly plow only good for about 7 inches of snow i cought a catch basin or manhole cover at the end of the left side the plow was bent pretty bad over last summer a friend bent it back in to place and weilded steel braces to both ends i thought i was in the clear about i think 4 storms ago i hit a curb i cracked every weild on the frame and broke my cutting edge in 2 places i took the plow to another friend he weilded all of the cracks and weilded heavey angle iron to the top of my frame and the bottom plus i had him install a heavey duty cutting edge my plow picked up a lot of weight along its journey with all that said i have a pretty good plow now 2 things i like about the snowbear 1 it has a 2 inch trailer reciever on the front its so easy to take it on and off 2 i can lift piles of snow higher than my jeep in the right conditions like the beggining of a storm the plow lifts very high i have to be carefull not to get stuck when i do that i have a 4 inch skyjacker lift on my jeep thats all you need you dont need air bags or counter weights ive been going 7 years strong my jeep has never let me down only my plow which after all of the modifacations done to it ive learned to like it now i need a stronger lift i have to manually get out to adjust my plow angle i hated it at first uded to feel embarrest when other plow trucks would drive by but now i look at it i never have to worry about hydralic hoses blowing out on me or leaks good luck cherokeemanussmileyflag


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*My Flexblade for sale now*

Yes, they really do the job, don't they.

But I no longer really need mine, so It's now up for sale ($950.00). See the ad here in the Jeep Forum and in the Used Equipment forum.

One thing you might be interested in Cherokeeman, is the 4 relay system I built for mine 3 years ago, so I can operate it with a toggle switch on the left side of the dashboard.

No more big ugly switch! Of course my setup will go with whoever buys the plow, but if they don't want it I'll let you know.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

hi big dan this is cherokeeman thanks for the offer but right now im so poor i cant even pay attention i had to modify my snowbear because im broke snowbear sent me a handle hardwired years ago because i *****ed so much about the remote controll they originally sent me the handle works the balls at this point i dont think its going to snow that much so much for making extra money i heard you guys up in maine got dumped on over a foot of snow i wish some of that snow came my way i really could have earned some money but you never know ill have to wait it out thanks for the offer take care big dan cherokeemanussmileyflag


----------

